# Lebensdauer einer Grafikkarte



## Mettsemmel (15. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute,
hab speziell zur Lebensdauer von GraKas die falten hier nichts genaues gefunden...
Bei CPUs ist es ja so, dass die Lebensdauer nur dann wirklich beeinträchtigt wird, wenn man nicht nur den Takt, sondern die Spannung erhöht und/oder der Prozessor über längere Zeit hohen Temperaturen ausgesetzt ist. (oder?^^)

Wie siehts bei Grafikkarten aus?
Verringert sich die Lebenszeit wenn man den Takt per rivatuner erhöht hat und die 24/7 bei ca 98% Auslastung faltet? Die Temps sind dank Dual-Fan nie über 67°C und Lüfter laufen bei maximal 58%.
Falls ja, würde sich die Lebensdauer auch verringern wenn man unter Standardtakt 24/7 faltet?

mfg,
Mettsemmel


----------



## brauni_wrn (16. Dezember 2009)

Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> hab speziell zur Lebensdauer von GraKas die falten hier nichts genaues gefunden...
> Bei CPUs ist es ja so, dass die Lebensdauer nur dann wirklich beeinträchtigt wird, wenn man nicht nur den Takt, sondern die Spannung erhöht und/oder der Prozessor über längere Zeit hohen Temperaturen ausgesetzt ist. (oder?^^)


Alles was außerhalb der Spezifikationen betrieben wird beeinflusst die Lebensdauer. Takt,Spannung,Temperatur


Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Wie siehts bei Grafikkarten aus?
> Verringert sich die Lebenszeit wenn man den Takt per rivatuner erhöht hat und die 24/7 bei ca 98% Auslastung faltet? Die Temps sind dank Dual-Fan nie über 67°C und Lüfter laufen bei maximal 58%.
> Falls ja, würde sich die Lebensdauer auch verringern wenn man unter Standardtakt 24/7 faltet?


Natürlich verringert sich die Lebenszeit eher wenn man den Takt erhöht als mit Standard arbeitet. Und natürlich beeinflusst win 24/7 falten die Lebensdauer. Je mehr Betriebsstunden drauf sind umso eher passiert was, ist aber bei vielen Dingen so


----------



## ole88 (16. Dezember 2009)

also die lebensdauer verrringert sich zwar würde sich aber wohl erst bemerkbar machen wenn man das system wohl länger als 5 jahre so betreibt. bzw. wie lange das system extremen temps. ausgesetzt ist eine grafikkarte ist auch gut betrieben bei 60 70 grad bzw. ist das die normale temp.
klar mit ner wakü hat man auch andere takt möglichkeiten als mit luft trotzdem ist es nicht schlimm


----------



## mmayr (16. Dezember 2009)

Komisch, meine Karte lässt sich nur einmal Falten. Nachher will sie das Mainboard nicht mehr erkennen. Vielleicht liegts aber auch daran, dass die Karte beim Falten ganz fest geknackt und gekracht hat. Seitdem falte ich keine Karten mehr. Schon gar nicht 24/7. Das wird dann doch ein bisschen anstrengend. 

Glaube kaum, dass die Verkürzung der Lebensdauer einer Grafikkarte durch Dauerbetrieb für einen von uns von Bedeutung ist. Ob die Karte nun "nur mehr" 3 Jahre hält ist eh wurscht, weil sie nach spätestens 1 -2 Jahren ausgetauscht wird. EVGA bietet zum Beispiel 10 Jahre Garantie auf deren GRAKAs. Ob das jemals jemand in Anspruch nehmen wird. Ich werd die Karte aber aufbewahren und in 8 Jahren den Garantieanspruch stellen. Bin gespannt, was dabei rauskommt!

MFG mmayr


----------



## zocks (16. Dezember 2009)

Wegen lebensdauer eine CPU siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/80039-overclocking-lebensdauer-der-cpu-von-abhaengig.html?highlight=lebensdauer

@mmayr nicht jeder tauscht die Karte jeder 1-2 Jahre, Ich z.b. Tausche sie alle 4 jahren


----------



## ole88 (16. Dezember 2009)

also alle 4jahre wär mir zu lang bei der heutigen entwicklung, ich war jahrelang mit einem sempron 2800+ unterwegs dann auf einen 9950 umgestiegen und drei monate später dann der 965BE und nächstes jahr wirds wohl wieder ein umstieg wenn die 6kerne besser sein sollten


----------



## zocks (16. Dezember 2009)

Ist eine Frage des Geldes. Daher bin ich eher Konsolero, weil mit eine Konsole man gut mindestens 5 Jahre hinkommt ohne extra Geld investieren zu müssen, aber das wäre eine ganz andere Diskussion


----------



## ole88 (16. Dezember 2009)

die hier anzufangen würde nur im kreis drehen enden, ich hab selber keine konsole würde mir aber die xbox zulegen da es darauf die games gibt die mich am meisten intressieren, nun ja stimmt geldfrage


----------



## bingo88 (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich meine mich dunkel zu erinnern, das pro 10 °C Temperaturanstieg sich die Lebenserwartung halbiert (E-Technikstudium ist jetzt schon ne Weile her...).
Zumindest bei Elkos. Kann aber auch sein, dass das erst ab einer gewissen Temperatur zutrifft...


----------



## zocks (16. Dezember 2009)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Ich meine mich dunkel zu erinnern, das pro 10 °C Temperaturanstieg sich die Lebenserwartung halbiert (E-Technikstudium ist jetzt schon ne Weile her...).
> Zumindest bei Elkos. Kann aber auch sein, dass das erst ab einer gewissen Temperatur zutrifft...



Jup, es gibt so eine Formel.. aber die frage ist, Anstieg über welche Temperatur?, und wenn es grundlegen wäre.. z.b. 1 Grad 100 Jahre, 50 Grad 1 Jahr... je nach Material, usw, würde so ein Variabel Faktor geben.. 

Bzw... Wieviele Jahre gibt den Hersteller auf seine Grakas ? Oft kann man sehen wieviele Stunden ein Lüfter leisten soll. Also könnte den Hersteller, in Bezug auf eine MAx temperatur sagen wie lange es halten soll, und jede zusätzliche Grad könnten wir errechnen


----------

